

Ask HN: I've Been Offered a Job. Should I Take it? - msmyth

I'm a web developer with 7 years of freelance experience.<p>I've never worked inside a web development company. In fact, I've never had a 'real job'. I've been an "entrepreneur" (for want of a better word) since leaving school, starting various businesses various money making schemes (not all of them involving computers).<p>I started building websites 7 years ago and went straight in at the deep end - client work!<p>I'm pretty good and make a good living, but I work extreme hours and don't get out of the office much, to the annoyance of my wife.<p>A company has offered me a position for around 40-50% more than I would normally make annually.<p>A big part of me almost jumped up and said YES as soon as they made the offer, but the other half feels like I'm giving in. Surrendering to the pay check.<p>I would have fixed hours - no overtime. 9-5. I would work from home sometimes and have days off pretty much anytime I like (within reason).<p>Do I:<p>a) Give up client work and throw myself into full time employment, giving up my 'freedom' in the process. Be woken by an alarm clock for the first time in my life!<p>b) Stick to the long term goal - building my business, no matter what the cost (to my health, relationships etc...) and continue building other passive businesses on the side?
======
jlc
Nice problem to have. ;-)

One advantage of the job that you don't mention is that it might be a learning
experience for you along a number of vectors. And one mitigating factor you
don't mention is that the term of your employment need not be forever.

I'd say give it a go.

~~~
msmyth
Thanks for the reply, jlc.

I like your upbeat attitude towards my dilemma! As you said, it need not be
forever.

Thanks again.

------
messel
Consider the trade of autonomy for predictability. It's not an easy decision.
In my professional career I've leaned heavily towards predictability and it's
been a poor fit.

You could always try it out, and go back to client work if it's not a good
fit.

~~~
msmyth
Thanks messel. I appreciate your input.

Have you considered making a change? Moving away from predictability?

------
sga
"I would work from home sometimes and have days off pretty much anytime I like
(within reason)."

I would strongly suggest that you get the working from home piece in writing
and I'd also have the amount of vacation specified in writing. It's important
for you to be able to point to a contract and not just a verbal discussion
should you need to. You want to be able to enjoy your vacation and not feel
guilt or pressure not to take it.

------
michaelpinto
I don't have an answer, but I have questions that may help you get to an
answer:

a. If the job only lasted for six months for a year because you hated it, how
many of your clients would come back to you?

b. It sounds like money isn't the issue: Honestly if you don't have your
health you don't have anything. And if a relationship falls apart you can't
fix that like code.

c. How passionate are you about the side businesses? Having the full time job
may not stop you from building a passive business on the side. As someone who
babysits clients all day long I'd envy that opportunity myself.

d. Forget the money — the people you'll be working with: Are they folks you
want to hang out with? Will you learn something? Do you connect with them?

Other thoughts:

a. Even if someone tells you that a job is 9 to 5pm that may not be the case
in reality.

b. IMHO 7 years is early in a career: Even if you go back to your own biz you
may bring something of the job experience with you

c. Don't be afraid of making a mistake!

~~~
msmyth
Thanks everyone for the replies. Michaelpinto - you raise some very
interesting points.

This really hit me when reading it:

c. Don't be afraid of making a mistake!

For some reason, and I'm sure some people here are the same, I'm petrified
that I will make a huge mistake.

Beside that, I have one other fear - I'm not good enough.

Since I've never worked in a company, I've never had the opportunity to
compare my methods with other members of a team. I know I'm not the fastest
developer out there, but am I the slowest? I don't know!

I suppose I could look at this from the employers point of view too - nothing
is final. If I'M the mistake, they can always let me go.

Thanks again everyone. I appreciate your input.

~~~
ayers
It will only be a mistake if you do not learn anything from it. So I wouldn't
even look at your decision as one choice could lead to a huge mistake.

------
bricestacey
That sort of bump in salary is pretty substantial. Plus, the predictable
schedule will allow you to focus more on your partner. It seems like a win-
win. You can always give it a whirl, but not change your spending habits. Then
if you don't like it after a year or so you have 6 months runway to get your
freelancing back up to speed.

